# FOUND Rifle in Northern Utah



## Elkslayer18 (Jan 9, 2017)

Found a extremely nice rifle in Northern Utah West Desert! The person missing this will want this back! Please call Travis at 801-589-6973 to verify this is yours.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Good on you for trying to find the rightful owner!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

You're a GOOD DUDE! -----SS


----------

